# Rosanna Is On Her Way!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Judy's husband, Richard, will be here within the hour to drop off my new foster girl, Rosanna. I can't wait to meet her!! I've been so depressed lately, and am thinking my Franny is sending her my way.

She's 10-years old. I'll take lots of pics. 

Oh, my precious Franny's ashes also will arrive today. Makes me sick.

I love you guys, and I keep plugging along. We're okay, and excited for Rosanna's arrival ~ :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Interesting that "Rose" the newbie, and Franny's ashes are arriving on the same day. . . not a coincidence to me either. Hope Rose takes some of the edge off of what could really be a downer.
hugs


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, Franny DID send Rosanna your way. She's smiling at you and knows you'll give her so much love.

I know the ashes were a jolt to your system, but now you'll have Franny back at home with you.

Be well, sweetie. We love you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:It's always comforting to have some to lick your tears.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Interesting that "Rose" the newbie, and Franny's ashes are arriving on the same day. . . not a coincidence to me either. Hope Rose takes some of the edge off of what could really be a downer.
> hugs





Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Deb, Franny DID send Rosanna your way. She's smiling at you and knows you'll give her so much love.
> 
> I know the ashes were a jolt to your system, but now you'll have Franny back at home with you.
> 
> Be well, sweetie. We love you.


My thoughts exactly. Rosanna is going to be a very special one I think. :wub:

Deb...you are on my mind so much. I think of you and pray for you so much. Know you are loved my friend.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh Deb - we love you pal ((hugs)) and can not wait to read all about Rosanna


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

through your sadness Deb you reach out to help others, you are so very special. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of Roseanna


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sylie said:


> :heart:It's always comforting to have some to lick your tears.


That is so true. I've been comforted by sweet puppy licks for a lot of years. Nothing better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . if only we could bottle it---we could support every shelter in the world by going public!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am a firm believer that there is a reason for everything, call me crazy. Franny has sent you a special gift, it is called Rosanna.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. xoxoxoxoxox

Guys, remember this song?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy you could get another girl to easy your heart. Now where are those pics of her??LOL Hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> Aww, Deb. xoxoxoxoxox
> 
> Guys, remember this song?
> 
> YouTube - ‪Toto - Rosanna (Live in Paris 1990)‬‏


Isn't that how Rosanna got her name? Keeping with all the classic rocker names at Casa del Caca. :wub:

*sigh* Love that song. I'm afraid to even ask what year that was from. :blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

KAG said:


> Aww, Deb. xoxoxoxoxox
> 
> Guys, remember this song?
> 
> YouTube - ‪Toto - Rosanna (Live in Paris 1990)‬‏


 
Great song and great memories, Kerry! 

Welcome little Rosanna to your new home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I immediately thought of the song Rosanna. 
Deb - so glad you're getting a new little heartbeat in your house. I know that Franny is glad you're keeping up the tradition. She also wanted to let you know not to let LBB near the ashes. She knows he'll knock over the urn, then sneeze and it'll be all over...casa de caca. :w00t:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Rosanna is one lucky girl to have you Deb...Frankie is smiling at the bridge and saying my Mama was the best and she will take good care of you ... 
LLB is saying who is the old broad :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in for pictures of the new little Miss in your life.


----------

